# network and sharing center freezes hp laptop windows 10



## pennywise (Apr 25, 2005)

the network and sharing center has never opened on my hp pavilon z with windows 10 on it. it hangs.. can still X out though. and if it does open it closes itself right away. 

i have searched and have found others with the issue, but no solutions. 

i wanted to connect to the internet by a cable but cannot without going through that center.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,

please try running the *System File Checker* utility which will scan the integrity of all protected system files and replace any corrupt/damaged versions with the correct ones if possible.

To run the SFC utility do the following:

*1.* Open an *elevated command prompt instance *by clicking on the* Start button* and typing "*cmd*", right*-*clicking on "*Command Prompt*" and then clicking on "*Run as administrator*".

*2.* In the elevated command prompt window type "*sfc /scannow*" and simply press *Enter *to run the utility.

*3. *Wait for the SFC utility to finish verifying and eventually fixing any corrupt system files and report the results back here.


----------



## pennywise (Apr 25, 2005)

it just says windows resource protection didn't find any integrity violations.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Did you try booting it into safe mode with networking and then trying to access the N&S Center?

That would determine if a piece of software or a driver is preventing you from accessing it in normal boot mode.

Also, are you sure your network adapter drivers are up to date? (Run Windows update).

Edit:
Another idea occurred to me, maybe you're not a member of the Network Administrator group (for whatever odd reason it may be) so try this:


Click on "*Start*" and type "*cmd*".
Right-click on *Command Prompt* and select "*Run as administrator*".
Type (or copy-paste) the following command into the open window: "*Net localgroup Administrators localservice /add*" and hit *ENTER*
Restart your system


----------

